# Resources > Professional Associations >  Foundation for Appraisal Education Scholarships - DEADLINE EXTENDED

## Cris

Started in 2003, The foundation for Appraisal Education aids those seeking to improve their knowledge in the field of personal property appraising through scholarships and grants. Open to everyone, the deadline for 2016 applications has been extended to June 30, 2016.

Please see http://www.foundationforappraisaledu.../scholarships/ for details.

----------

